# A little disappointed



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok i had ultrasound today and they couldn't see anything.  They said it's too early probably to see anything.  My last hcg level was 143 on last wednesday and i did blood work today also.  I pray my numbers went up today.  I don't know what to think.  Just say a prayer for me that my numbers rise.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Did not want to read and run will   all is OK but remember it is VERY small, how far would you be?
Thinking of you    
LOL Spangle x


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm  only 5 weeks and 3 days.  Thanks for the response.  I'll post my numbers later.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh sweetie try not to worry   I had an ectopic earlier this year and they did not see anything in the tube til around 6 weeks 6 days I want to say!

It was a good number, good luck for the next numbers being nice and strong


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats something else that puzzles me.  How can you have an ectopic if they put the embryo in your uterus.  I'm confused by that.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

When the embryos are put back they float around, do not stick straight away, mine thought it would be a good idea to wonder up my left tube, I was lucky in a sense as it managed itself and I did not need surgery, weird seeing the scan though as you could definately see something up in the tube near the ovary.

I have been told as I have had one there is an increased risk of another one but that is the risk you take just pray the next ones are less keen on the travelling side of things and stay where they are meant to be!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*latlasan*....

Congratulations on your BFP 

If you're only 5 weeks and 3 days then that's still very early and often they can't see anything until at least 6 weeks so try to stay positive. Your HCG level sounds good and as long as that approx doubles every 48 hrs then that's a good sign.

Fingers crossed for a lovely flickering heartbeat at your next scan 



latlasan said:


> Thats something else that puzzles me. How can you have an ectopic if they put the embryo in your uterus. I'm confused by that.





Spangle122 said:


> When the embryos are put back they float around, do not stick straight away, mine thought it would be a good idea to wonder up my left tube, I was lucky in a sense as it managed itself and I did not need surgery, weird seeing the scan though as you could definately see something up in the tube near the ovary.
> 
> I have been told as I have had one there is an increased risk of another one but that is the risk you take just pray the next ones are less keen on the travelling side of things and stay where they are meant to be!


Hi

The embryos don't really float around......your embies are microscopic & sticky and so is your womb lining....think of a deflated balloon...well that's the womb....and then the lining is like a jam sandwich. A nurse once explained it to me like that, and put her hands/palms together to show me that your embies can't float around so they're snug and secure.

However, an embryo would normally be in the tube up until it was 5 days old....so very occasionally you'll find that if an embryo has been put back in the womb when it's maybe only 2 or 3 days old, it wouldn't naturally be there...so it sort of "migrates" back towards the tube and this is how it may implant and cause ectopic pregnancy, despite being IVF. Also, the womb can contract during transfer and may cause the embryo to be moved towards the tube or be flushed towards tubes due to the transfer solution it's in.

Only once the embryo has reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be at the right stage of development to start implanting. The womb is more receptive to 5 day old embies as that's the right time they should be there.

Our wombs are not a hollow cavity with a teeny embryo floating around for days.....but they can still "move" just not "float"....moving can mean a micro micro part of a millimetre (technical measurements  !!).... This is why, following transfer (or after natural fertilisation), your embie wouldn't be able to "fall out" when you sneeze, cough, take a pee etc etc..........it's not "implanted" but it's still sticky and secure within the womb.

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embryo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morula

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blastocyst

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2664747.stm

Hope that helps explain a little more 

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Minxy, that is how my consultant and head nurse explained to me as they are the professionals I was confident in what they have said, may be it was explained to me in simple terms and why not such a techinical explaination as yours but hey!

latsan - did you get the results today


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Spangle122 said:


> Minxy, that is how my consultant and head nurse explained to me as they are the professionals I was confident in what they have said, may be it was explained to me in simple terms and why not such a techinical explaination as yours but hey!


Hi Spangle

It was consultant and nurse who explained it to me too, exactly as I described.....it's not just me making it up as obviously I'm not medically qualified. I spose different consultants/nurses have slightly varying ways to explain/describe things. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

I was not implying you made it up just that this is how it was explained to me!
No offence meant but we can only go by what we're told by our clinics.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Spangle122 said:


> I was not implying you made it up just that this is how it was explained to me!
> No offence meant but we can only go by what we're told by our clinics.


Spangle hun, I'm not after an arguement about this....I've already said that different consultants/clinics explain things in slightly varying ways...I'm perplexed why you feel need to continue to have a go at me when I was only offering some help and a just gave a bit of a different angle on things....neither of us are medically qualified and as you say, we can only go by what our clinics have advised us !

Please, I have absolutely no desire to get into a heated debate about this, truely I don't and I certainly don't want to upset anyone....that's not where I'm coming from at all.

Anyway, take care...and lots of luck with your FET 
Natasha


----------

